# Another newbie



## RHall100 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Im new to the forum!
Purchased my first TT (1.8T Quattro 51 plate 74k) 4 weeks ago, and still cant wait to get back into the car and drive it at every oppurtunity!
Superb drive! Used to have a VW Polo 1.4 TDi...which i had for 4 years from new, but my TT is something different!
LOVE IT!!

Anyways, the EMS light appeared on my dashboard yesterday, so i took it in to be diagnosed:

17705 (P1297) Turbo/Throttle valve connection pressure lost - intermittent
17544 (P1136) Bank 1, Long term fuel trim system too lean

The Fault light is now off, and has not appeared since!

Shortly before i purchased it, the cambelt was changed, so could any valves/clips have been dislodged/moved during the work?
A car maniac from work also suggested that it could be due to 'cheap' petrol?

The car still drives fine, infact, this morning i put some Premium unleaded in, and has driven even better!

What should i do? Leave it to see if the light reappears? Or take it in to a garage?

Any thoughts greatly appreciated!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

RHall100 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im new to the forum!
> Purchased my first TT (1.8T Quattro 51 plate 74k) 4 weeks ago, and still cant wait to get back into the car and drive it at every oppurtunity!
> ...


 ihave had mine now for about a month and in that time i have had a few lights come on, however after a period they go away again, leave it and hope !!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum ,if you have any more problems just put a post in the mark 1 section and i'm sure someone will help you .


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## RHall100 (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks for the welcome!

car is till running superb, and the EMS light has remained off!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, don't forget to post some pics


----------

